# Maison Rouf Rouf June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello, 

Last report for today, this one makes it 4 for the day haha! 
Another report from Belgium ( yes, Belgium has everything)

Lovely little house at the side of the road. Called Maison Rouf Rouf im sure due to the smell. It was overpowering! Smelt of wet dog, very much so! It is also known as Christmas House, due to the fact it has a Christmas tree up in the living room! 

2 bedrooms upstairs were completly empty preety much and another room just had junk piled high. Downstairs had some nice features 

Visited with Miz Firestorm, Skankypants and Immortal Shadow


IMG_0701 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0736 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0734 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_0726 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0748 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0750 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0751 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0753 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0755 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_0762 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0718 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0722 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0741 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0745 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0759 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## skankypants (Sep 19, 2014)

Smashing your reports out today mate ....great stuff as always


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2014)

Amazing stuff. That mixer is huge!


----------



## cuboard (Sep 20, 2014)

Great location and yea that mixer is MASSIVE!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2014)

Your reports are like buses.... 
...slight smell of mould, and a weirdo in a mask lurking somewhere!  

Top notch as always, great to see reports like this. Love it.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 20, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Your reports are like buses....
> ...slight smell of mould, and a weirdo in a mask lurking somewhere!
> 
> Top notch as always, great to see reports like this. Love it.



Hahaha! You've described me down to a T!!  
I got loads more reports to upload tbh. It's just finding the time!! 

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! And yes, I don't think I'll ever see a mixer bigger than that!


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you take your own shotgun shells or are the Euros just shotgun obsessed??


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2014)

krela said:


> Do you take your own shotgun shells or are the Euros just shotgun obsessed??



Haha! Euros are obssessed with them! Shotgun shells in nearly every location in Belguim! Crazy! :wacko:


----------



## decker (Nov 1, 2014)

Fab images !


----------

